# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  huge eye swell when i blew my nose

## kerrbear

hey guys so friday night i got a few hits around my head and a poke in the eye.
everything was fine no pain and no bruseing to my face however when i woke up on sat morning and went to the bathroom to blow my nose as always my eye suddenly puffed right up and swole closed.
its not that painfull biut there is alot of sweling under my eyelid and also alot of juice.
its pretty black and dsnt seem to be going down

dose anyone have any idea why this has happened as ive never heard of anyones eye closeing over after blowing their nose.

would i be best going to my docter and getting this checked out in case of infection or incase ive damaged something.

thanks and hope someone can shead some light on this

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

it's always best to see a doctor

----------


## Brown Ninja

Where you sparring or did you get your ass kicked?

----------


## kerrbear

got my ass kicked  :Smilie:  needless to say its taught me never to drink as much again.

----------


## dvs1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZjY3IIoPc8

----------


## kerrbear

yea that would be it lol alough i havnt tried blowing my nose since the first swell up. will go to the doctor tomrrow

----------


## tyward

Wow, you let me down. I spent the whole night thinking you where hurt fighting for the big money in a ring. LOL Yes, I second the Doc advise...

----------


## Brown Ninja

god that video made my eye hurt!

----------

